

Ask HN: Still considering Google App Engine? - prakashvb

Are startups/small companies/indie developers still considering app engine? It seems when they meant auto scaling, it included the price as well.
======
seymores
I am still working on GAE apps. Yes the price is steeper than expected but it
suits the stuff I am working on. So, right tools for the right jobs -- and I
don't see gae being the wrong tool for everything, yet.

------
glimcat
I'm not sure I see the cost/benefit in it anymore. It was questionable to
begin with and has only become more so.

There is no shortage of good options out there.

------
trungonnews
There is no real need to use app engine anymore.

Just use Heroku with MongoDB for Ruby On Rails deployment. :)

------
2AM
i'm porting my apps to heroku, no more app engine.

